# A walk round our garden



## Ameriscot (Jun 22, 2015)

It's breezy out so I couldn't get all the closeups I wanted and the flowers won't be still when I want them to!    But I managed to get these.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Glinda (Jun 22, 2015)

Annie, thanks for giving me something so beautiful to wake up to!  :yes:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks, Glinda.  You're welcome.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 22, 2015)

Lovely closeups Annie, the flowers are gorgeous and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 22, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Lovely closeups Annie, the flowers are gorgeous and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh, wonderful, AmeriScot! I knew there was something I liked about you. One of the things Eleanor and I enjoyed the most together was our garden. Yellow roses were our special flower, but we never grew them in the garden. They were supposed to be less hardy and not as disease resistant. Yours are great! Thanks. That was a treat!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 22, 2015)

Just lovely, Annie, I have a yellow rose that my daughter gave me, also have the purple iris, all your photos are beautiful...thanks for posting.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2015)

OOh how glorious, the yellow roses are just stunning.. what's the name of them Annie, we have pink roses ( Aloha) currently but that lemon is soo beautiful I might just to have those for next summer. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2015)

Annie thanks for the beautiful flowers. What a treat!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks, all.  Husband is the gardener and he is magnificent.  I'll have to ask him the name of the roses when he comes back inside from the garden.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 22, 2015)

Holly, it's a maigold climbing rose.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh I must look it out, thanks Annie, and do give our praise to your hubby he's a very talented gardener


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks Holly.  I will.  He loves his garden!


----------



## oakapple (Jun 23, 2015)

The Maigold Rose is gorgeous, ditto the Iris, we have just had the same Iris out in our garden a clump of about a dozen, but they only last about ten days, shame.


----------



## Raven (Jun 23, 2015)

What lovely garden flowers Ameriscot.
It must be spectacular to walk around and see all the lovely blooms.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks!  Yes it is glorious!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2015)

I loved taking that walk with you Annie, your flowers are gorgeous, thanks for the pictures!  Kudos to your hubby, wonderful that he takes such pride in this beautiful garden.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 24, 2015)

Ta, SB.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.
Lovely pictures despite the wind.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks.  Yes, a lot of the pics didn't turn out because they were out of focus.  But still got a few.


----------

